# Tribute 550 - Disappointed



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I have finally been able to have a good look round a 550 Tribute, thanks to the guys at Auto Trail Immingham after visiting their Offices at Grimsby.

All looked very good on opening the sliding door but, oh, such a sinking feeling when I sat on the Sofa - I am reasonably tall at 5'8" but MY FEET WERE SWINGING AT LEAST 3 INCHES OFF THE FLOOR!

Such disappointment - We had travelled from Pembrokeshire to Grimsby to see this van and I could have cried with frustration at the complete lack of thought to this fundamental requirement.

The swivel seats are used in the single beds make up and due to the new base vehicle cab being a step up from the conversion section of the van, the designers/manufacturers have made the lounge seating higher to match up with the cab seating to make the beds.

BEWARE ANYONE WHO IS SHORTER THAN ME - Get a good look round the new Tribute 550/650 and SIT ON THE SEATS before you part with your deposit. After 10 more days of searching the dealers and manufacturers around the North East and North West I have found the most beautiful 2nd hand Timberland Freedom which I will be collecting in July!

Viv Phelps


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think the Timberland is sort of viewed as the creme la creme or something to do with cream anyway so maybe you have just done the right thing even though by default.

If you cannot be happy with that then you will be really up a gumtree with out a paddle even though a paddle wouldn't be much use.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Viv,

good for you being so committed to travel etc before buying, a lesson for all that are new to motorhomes and even some that aren’t new to it I would think :wink: 

Pleased you have found one that suits, the Timberland is great motorhome, you will not be disappointed I'm sure  

MHS...Rob


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*timberland*

this applies to a lot of brit built m/h's, classic example is the autocruise stardream and others in their range, when will they get their act together or more to the point why do not people who go to the shows bring this to the dealers notice and ask ' why are my feet dangling????


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: timberland*



ambegayo said:


> ......... ask ' why are my feet dangling????


Could it be that any reduction in seat height would mean a reduction in storage space under the seats? I would guess that every little helps on a Panel Van conversion.

Longer legged people might rather have the extra storage space - so perhaps the makers ought to provide seat height as an option.

Paul


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

I am shorter than you at about 5' 7 and had noted the height of the seats before purchase.
However in practice I have not found it a huge disadvantage. We carry a couple of folding stools and either use these if sitting for a while, or use the extended inner seat for a 'legs up' bit of relaxation.
The folding stool is essential for us vertically challenged folk in order to get into the weirdly designed overcab cupboard.
Like everything in the motorhome choice zone it is a compromise-do I pay an extra £10 to £15k for a Timberland or similar, or buy them second hand on the older chassis?
I personally figured I could live with the Tribute's shortcomings to get the new chassis, the high cab spec., and the (relatively) low price.
So far so good, but early days yet.
Paul


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

I noted too that the bench seat was rather high on my appraisal of the 650. For some, that could really be an issue as above. The cab seats are high also due to the swivels. 

It can be overcome, but it depends how you feel about making practical compromises.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

*Tribute 550 - seat height problems*

Good to have all your thoughts on this, chaps and chap'esses!

With all the van conversions I have sat in over the years and particularly in the last 2 weeks whilst looking for a replacement of my ageing Holdsworth Villa the seat height of the conversion side is always the first thing I note. OK a higher seat means more storage underneath but the small amount gained in making the seat higher as opposed to comfort makes little sense in my book.

Would I purchase a three piece suite that was too high to sit on comfortably? It's all down to personal choice in the end but after sitting in the Timberland there was no competition, decision made, deposit paid. The rest, as they say, is history!


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Tribute 550 - seat height problems*



Fuzzyfelts said:


> Good to have all your thoughts on this, chaps and chap'esses!
> 
> With all the van conversions I have sat in over the years and particularly in the last 2 weeks whilst looking for a replacement of my ageing Holdsworth Villa the seat height of the conversion side is always the first thing I note. OK a higher seat means more storage underneath but the small amount gained in making the seat higher as opposed to comfort makes little sense in my book.
> 
> Would I purchase a three piece suite that was too high to sit on comfortably? It's all down to personal choice in the end but after sitting in the Timberland there was no competition, decision made, deposit paid. The rest, as they say, is history!


I saw a nice Timberland Freedom in Preston, I am wondering if it is the same one, does it have blue leather seating?


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

PepandSpice - No it does not have blue leather seats - anyway it will be in the sold section of the dealer I bought it from as I have paid for it.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Seat Height*

Aside from other more serious issues; we were disappointed to find the seat heights in our 650 were similar to prototypes; even though we had been advised they would be lower.
The bench seat can't be lowered as the water tank won't allow it.
This area also houses the water heater and leisure battery. There is an additional storage at the end by the cooker (not on the 550).

The single rear houses the diesel heater, but provides a shallow compartment under the cushion, which will hold a couple of pillows or a sleeping bag.

The drivers seat contains all the charging gear, and the passenger seat holds the tool kit.

The floor can't be raised with the standard high roof, so it would require a major rethink to reduce seating height.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

*Tribute seat height problems*

It's only because of the use of the cab seats for the make up of the single beds - this is what is causing the problems with the height of the main seating - water tanks are available in smaller, lower sizes so this is not the cause of the problem. The 550 needed to be offered as a double bed option only - this would have put an end to having the main seating at the same height to 'marry up' with the cab seating. Back to the drawing board is the expression that springs to mind - over to you Trigano but nice try!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all this seams to point to a poorly designed and exicuted van.I have converted my own and faced same probs but MODYIFIED all such isuies,indeed the seats were taken from original ambulance rear and cut/welded to corect height before bolting into positon and the drivers moves up/down/back and forth.It's easy to reposion all heaters etc at this stage but hard if you have commited to a design and don't realise there is a problem.If people complain to dealers they may alter design(not much comfort to you who have bought, but may help others)As to charging gear etc, the charger is under the bed cnr,240v up in a cupboard and the guages in a purpose built cupboard at the other side of the van .All this involves more wiring whitch I asume means a little extra work -more money? but how much is 10ft cable/trunking?If they are cutting cnrs to produce a buget van all these little things add up,so if you require other things look elsewhere.It is more important to get the van that suits your needs/ requirements hence building my own, that at this moment suits us perfect both for lounging /sleeping etc
terry


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Or buy a 2006 model which as far as interior layout is concerned I feel are far better.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Agreed Grumpyman, the 2006 models are excellent, no problems with the seat height in those - why does a proven model has to be changed!


----------

